# Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

						Man darf Ärzte, Lehrer oder Hotels im Internet bewerten. Darf man das aber auch bei Privatpersonen wie Autofahrern oder Nachbarn? Nein, entschied nun das Oberverwaltungsgericht und wertete den Datenschutz höher als das angebliche Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung im Internet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*


----------



## phila_delphia (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Klingt vielleicht konservativ. Finde ich aber wichtig. Nicht alles gehört öffentlich "bewertet".

Vor allem weil die Grenze zwischen Bewertung/freier Meinungsäußerung und Rufmord hauchdünn ist.

Wenn ich jeden Autofahrer, der sich meiner Meinung nach ungebührlich verhält da eintragen sollte...

...oder andersherum, wenn jeder der mich für einen Sonntagsfahrer hält mich dort einträgt ^^ Gruselig.

Grüße

phila


----------



## INU.ID (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Ja, irgendwie schon crazy dass es so eine Plattform überhaupt gibt. Bzgl. "Nachbarschaftsbewertung" hab ich allerdings nichts gefunden. Laut einem Posting in einem anderen Forum soll es hier eine Plattform geben/gegeben haben, bei der man sogar mittels Karten den genauen Standort/Adresse des Nachbarn eintragen konnte. WTF? 

Genau wie die App "Peeple", bei der man quasi jeden Menschen bewerten kann.

Internet: Umstrittene App Peeple ermoglicht Bewertung von Personen


----------



## Körschgen (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

In einer Zeit, in der massenhaft schlechte Webentwickler meinen, unbedingt eine grandiose Startup Idee habe zu müssen, kommt halt auch so ein Schwachsinn raus.

Die Leute sind zu blöd auch nur 5 Meter weiter zu denken, oder sich wirklich über Konsequenzen klar zu werden.


----------



## bastian123f (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Sowas wie fahrerbewertung.de sollte auch nicht online sein. Es wäre schön, wenn man nur den Landkreis eingeben kann und dann sieht, welchen Durchschnitt der Landkreis hat. Aber so finde ich es Schwachsinnig.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> In einer Zeit, in der massenhaft schlechte Webentwickler meinen, unbedingt eine grandiose Startup Idee habe zu müssen, kommt halt auch so ein Schwachsinn raus.
> 
> Die Leute sind zu blöd auch nur 5 Meter weiter zu denken, oder sich wirklich über Konsequenzen klar zu werden.


Ich denke Versicherungsgesellschaften halten das nicht für Schwachsinn. 

@INU.ID
Naja, beim Hauskauf ist eigentlich, in der Theorie, so eine Nachbarschaftsbewertung recht hilfreich. Immerhin muss man mit den guten Nachbarn sehr lange auskommen und niemand will neben so einem Maschendrahtzaun-Heini wohnen. 

MfG


----------



## EmoJack (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Jedem alten IM rollt da eine kleine Träne seine Wange herunter... Gerade hatten die alten Stasijungs ihre Ausrüstung abgestaubt und wollten anfangen, wieder Akten zu ihren Nachbarn zu verfassen.
Und dann behauptet der Staat einfach, das wäre nicht ok... 

Im Ernst: auch nur eine Sekunde lang zu glauben, es wäre ok, öffentlich einsehbare Akten von Privatpersonen zu erstellen, ist schon fast grenzdebil. Anonymisierte Erfassung (wie z.B. bei Versicherungen heute üblich) sind schon nicht gerade toll - immerhin ist meine Versicherungsprämie beim letzten Umzug gestiebgen, einfach weil meine neue Heimatstadt "gefährlicher" für mein Auto ist. Aber direkt personenbezogen ist das einfach nur krank.
Typischer Fall von "Warum ich es gemacht habe? Na weil ich es kann"


----------



## Khabarak (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke Versicherungsgesellschaften halten das nicht für Schwachsinn.
> 
> @INU.ID
> Naja, beim Hauskauf ist eigentlich, in der Theorie, so eine Nachbarschaftsbewertung recht hilfreich. Immerhin muss man mit den guten Nachbarn sehr lange auskommen und niemand will neben so einem Maschendrahtzaun-Heini wohnen.
> ...



Hilft aber nicht viel, wenn einer der Nachbarn eben ein solcher Heini ist und allen in der Umgebung auf dem Portal eine schlechte Bewertung gibt und diese davon nix wissen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Hilft aber nicht viel, wenn einer der Nachbarn eben ein solcher Heini ist und allen in der Umgebung auf dem Portal eine schlechte Bewertung gibt und diese davon nix wissen.


Ja stimmt schon, solche Denunzierungsplattformen leiden unter nicht Nachprüfbarkeit. Schade eigentlich, an der Stelle sind Vorabwarnungen sicherlich sehr hilfreich.



EmoJack schrieb:


> Jedem alten IM rollt da eine kleine Träne seine Wange herunter... Gerade hatten die alten Stasijungs ihre Ausrüstung abgestaubt und wollten anfangen, wieder Akten zu ihren Nachbarn zu verfassen.
> Und dann behauptet der Staat einfach, das wäre nicht ok...
> 
> Im Ernst: auch nur eine Sekunde lang zu glauben, es wäre ok, öffentlich einsehbare Akten von Privatpersonen zu erstellen, ist schon fast grenzdebil. Anonymisierte Erfassung (wie z.B. bei Versicherungen heute üblich) sind schon nicht gerade toll - immerhin ist meine Versicherungsprämie beim letzten Umzug gestiebgen, einfach weil meine neue Heimatstadt "gefährlicher" für mein Auto ist. Aber direkt personenbezogen ist das einfach nur krank.
> Typischer Fall von "Warum ich es gemacht habe? Na weil ich es kann"


Naja, von Privatpersonen erstellt man keine Akten sondern von Kennzeichen die Privatpersonen nicht anderen Privatpersonen zuordnen können/ dürfen. Ist sicherlich ein Graubereich.

MfG


----------



## EmoJack (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, von Privatpersonen erstellt man keine Akten sondern von Kennzeichen die Privatpersonen nicht anderen Privatpersonen zuordnen können/ dürfen. Ist sicherlich ein Graubereich.
> 
> MfG



Jein. Du hast natürlich recht, da steht im Internet nicht "Hans Meier fährt mit seinem BMW wie eine besenkte Sau!". Aber im Gegensatz zu Kundennummern, Vertragsnummern oder ähnliches ist ein Autokennzeichen zumindest für jedermann in der direkten Umgebung öffentlich sichtbar. Vermutlich hast du Recht: da ich keine Möglichkeit habe, vom Kennzeichen auf den Namen und die Adresse zu schließen, solange ich die Person nicht kenne, ist meine Aussage nicht so ganz richtig.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Jein. Du hast natürlich recht, da steht im Internet nicht "Hans Meier fährt mit seinem BMW wie eine besenkte Sau!". Aber im Gegensatz zu Kundennummern, Vertragsnummern oder ähnliches ist ein Autokennzeichen zumindest für jedermann in der direkten Umgebung öffentlich sichtbar. Vermutlich hast du Recht: da ich keine Möglichkeit habe, vom Kennzeichen auf den Namen und die Adresse zu schließen, solange ich die Person nicht kenne, ist meine Aussage nicht so ganz richtig.


Der nächste Schritt die vorhandenen, öffentlichen Infos mit Namen zu verknüpfen ist dann auch nicht mehr weit. Wenn man dabei an facebook oder google denkt, könnten die wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell ihre Datensammlung erweitern.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt die vorhandenen, öffentlichen Infos mit Namen zu verknüpfen ist dann auch nicht mehr weit. Wenn man dabei an facebook oder google denkt, könnten die wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell ihre Datensammlung erweitern.


Wie genau soll das gehen, wenn man als Privatperson eben nicht anhand von Kennzeichen die Halter/ Fahrerdaten ablesen kann?

MfG


----------



## EmoJack (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie genau soll das gehen, wenn man als Privatperson eben nicht anhand von Kennzeichen die Halter/ Fahrerdaten ablesen kann?
> 
> MfG


Naja, indem der nervige Nachbar, der das Auto und deinen Namen kennt diese Daten in die Datenbank einpflegt. Du kommst nie auf eine offizielle Zulassungsbehörde, aber wenn genug Idioten mitmachen (und davon gibts genug, das wissen wir ja alle), dann kann man auch so diese Daten sammeln. Bin da bei Birdy und auch der Aussage des Richters: die Programmierer haben einen Schneeball geworfen, am Ende kann daraus eine Lawine der öffentlichen Denunziation entstehen, die kaum unter Kontrolle zu halten ist.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Wobei genau das ja in Deutschland verboten ist. 

MfG


----------



## EmoJack (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wobei genau das ja in Deutschland verboten ist.
> 
> MfG



Deine Frage war ja auch, wie es gehen soll - nicht, wie es *legal* gehen soll 
Und all die Internetexperten da draußen haben doch schon lange verstanden, dass das Internet ein rechtsfreier Raum ist


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Du Fuchs, dass stimmt natürlich.  Aber ich meinte das natürlich hier in dem Newskontext also legal. 

MfG


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Alle an den Pranger!!! ..und da ist das Gnadengesuch bereits berücksichtigt..!!!Karamba..mir kocht der Blut! Unfassbar...was sich der kranke menschliche Geist nicht alles zur Generierung einer breiten Werbefläche alles einfallen lässt..


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Jein. Du hast natürlich recht, da steht im Internet nicht "Hans Meier fährt mit seinem BMW wie eine besenkte Sau!". Aber im Gegensatz zu Kundennummern, Vertragsnummern oder ähnliches ist ein Autokennzeichen zumindest für jedermann in der direkten Umgebung öffentlich sichtbar. Vermutlich hast du Recht: da ich keine Möglichkeit habe, vom Kennzeichen auf den Namen und die Adresse zu schließen, solange ich die Person nicht kenne, ist meine Aussage nicht so ganz richtig.



Es gibt schon eine Möglichkeit, auch für dich und mich, anhand des Kennzeichens zu ermitteln wer der Halter ist... ob das auch der Fahrer in dem Moment ist, ist ja nochmal was anderes.
Das ganze geht ohne Polizei und Behörden... ist aber eine Zweckentfremdung eines eigentlich für andere Zwecke bestimmten Weges... daher erklär ich dem Fall mal nicht wie man an die Daten kommt.

Hab es mir auch vor einiger Zeit auf nem Klassentreffen mal bestätigen lassen, da war jemand aus der Branche.... 

Ich hielt dieses Portal damals schon für bedenklich und begrüße daher das Urteil! Nicht weil ich fahre wie ein xxxxxx.... sondern weil es immer mehr Leute gibt, die meinen sie müssten Ihrem Rechtsverständniss - auch im Strassenverkehr - mit eigenen Mitteln Nachdruck verleihen.


----------



## Galatian (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Kann mir einer erklären, wo genau der Unterschied zu Lehrern oder Ärzten liegt? Mir wird das nämlich nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Ein Nachbarschaftsbewertungsportal? Ok, ich hatte kurz vergessen in welchem Land ich lebe. Bei diesem ganzen kranken Bewertungs-Dreck muss ich immer an eine geniale Folge von Community denken.


----------



## KI_Kong (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht Ã¼ber freier MeinungsÃ¤uÃŸerung*

"das angebliche Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung", absolut treffsichere Formulierung wie ich finde!
Wie Facebook im Auftrag der Regierung die Demokratie bekämpft – eine Insiderin packt aus


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Es gibt schon eine Möglichkeit, auch für dich und mich, anhand des Kennzeichens zu ermitteln wer der Halter ist... ob das auch der Fahrer in dem Moment ist, ist ja nochmal was anderes.
> Das ganze geht ohne Polizei und Behörden... ist aber eine Zweckentfremdung eines eigentlich für andere Zwecke bestimmten Weges... daher erklär ich dem Fall mal nicht wie man an die Daten kommt.
> 
> Hab es mir auch vor einiger Zeit auf nem Klassentreffen mal bestätigen lassen, da war jemand aus der Branche....
> ...


Oh per Versicherung, wie schwer. Allerdings machst du Dich dadurch sicherlich strafbar, wegen "Vortäuschung" falscher Tatsachen.  Mir wäre da jedenfalls kein legaler Weg für Privatanwender bekannt.



KI_Kong schrieb:


> "das angebliche Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung", absolut treffsichere Formulierung wie ich finde!
> Wie Facebook im Auftrag der Regierung die Demokratie bekämpft – eine Insiderin packt aus


Tja und davon kriegt dann sowieso keiner was mit, da die Inhalte ja nicht oder nie zu sehen waren.  Das Weglassen von Meinungen die unter Mienungsfreiheit fallen und so zu wertende Zweck eine Meinungsbildung zu "fördern" zählt für mich auch unter Fake News. ich finde es schade das Facebook da so reagiert, da ja gerade Internetfirmen die letzte Bastion freier und unregulierter Meinungen sind.

MfG


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Oh per Versicherung, wie schwer. Allerdings machst du Dich dadurch sicherlich strafbar, wegen "Vortäuschung" falscher Tatsachen.  Mir wäre da jedenfalls kein legaler Weg für Privatanwender bekannt.
> 
> 
> MfG



Ja.. wollte nur nicht jedem Honk noch über den Zaun helfen...  Strafbar ist relativ... jedenfalls wird es die, die sich selbst zum Hilfssheriff ernennen nicht stören....


----------



## KI_Kong (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja und davon kriegt dann sowieso keiner was mit, da die Inhalte ja nicht oder nie zu sehen waren.  Das Weglassen von Meinungen die unter Mienungsfreiheit fallen und so zu wertende Zweck eine Meinungsbildung zu "fördern" zählt für mich auch unter Fake News. ich finde es schade das Facebook da so reagiert, da ja gerade Internetfirmen die letzte Bastion freier und unregulierter Meinungen sind.
> 
> MfG


deswegen hab ich schon vor 2 Jahren facebook gekündigt, shadowban fällt natürlich auf wenn keiner mehr was zu sehen kriegt und zweitens wurden geteilte info sites zu TTIP & CETA einfach aus meiner timeline gelöscht, ich bin aber nicht mal deutscher


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja.. wollte nur nicht jedem Honk noch über den Zaun helfen...  Strafbar ist relativ... jedenfalls wird es die, die sich selbst zum Hilfssheriff ernennen nicht stören....


UPS... 

Naja, muss jeder jeder selber wissen ob er sich unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsache diese Informationen beschaffen möchte. Ist ja im Fall der Fälle alles nachvollziehbar. Allerdings kann man das ja auch ohne solch eine Seite machen, wenn man denn möchte. 

MfG


----------



## 1xTobi (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Galatian schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären, wo genau der Unterschied zu Lehrern oder Ärzten liegt? Mir wird das nämlich nicht so ganz klar.



Bei Ärzten oder Lehrern bewertest du ihre Arbeit bzw. Dienstleistung obwohl ich das bei Lehrern auch schon grenz wertig finde, bei Autofahrern bewertest du ihre Fahrweise also ein Verhalten. Ähnliches Beispiel: Im Restaurant würde jemand dein Essverhalten beobachten und dies dann mit seiner Einschätzung Online veröffentlichen.


----------



## EmoJack (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Galatian schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären, wo genau der Unterschied zu Lehrern oder Ärzten liegt? Mir wird das nämlich nicht so ganz klar.



Steht im Text: 


> Ärzte, Lehrer und Hotels dürfen dort bewertet werden. Soweit haben wir uns schon Rechtssicherheit verschafft. All das sind Dienstleistungen, die erbracht werden.



Dienstleistung=öffentliches Angebot=öffentliche Bewertungen legal
Privatperson=privatleben=öffentliche Bewertung illegal


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Steht im Text:
> 
> 
> Dienstleistung=öffentliches Angebot=öffentliche Bewertungen legal
> Privatperson=privatleben=öffentliche Bewertung illegal


Wie sieht es denn bei Dienstwagen von Dienstleistern aus? 

MfG


----------



## EmoJack (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei Dienstwagen von Dienstleistern aus?
> 
> MfG



In USA absolut üblich (die bekannten "Hows my driving - tel xxx" Aufkleber) und auch in Deutschland vermutlich zulässig. Natürlich aber nur dann, wenn die Fahrt selbst eine Dienstleistung ist. Also Spedituer, Taxifahrer, Busfahrer. Wenn der Mitarbeiter zum Erfüllungsort seiner Arbeit fährt, dann ist das keine Dienstleistung, dann geht es also nur den Chef was an (Fahrtenschreiber und so machts möglich).
Gerade bei Taxis kenne ich das im Ausland schon, dass man Fahrer bewertet. Gibts das in Deutschland nicht?


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Das wird irgendwann so enden wie in "Black Mirror" Staffel 3 Episode 1 "Abgestürzt"

Eigene Meinung ok. Aber muss man jeden scheiß dann auch gleich Weltweit öffentlich anprangern?
Finde gut wenn dagegen vorgegangen wird. Kommt man sich vor wie bei der Stasi.


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



EmoJack schrieb:


> In USA absolut üblich (die bekannten "Hows my driving - tel xxx" Aufkleber) und auch in Deutschland vermutlich zulässig.


Ja, gibt es in DE auch. Zum Beispiel bei den Johannitern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



EmoJack schrieb:


> In USA absolut üblich (die bekannten "Hows my driving - tel xxx" Aufkleber) und auch in Deutschland vermutlich zulässig. Natürlich aber nur dann, wenn die Fahrt selbst eine Dienstleistung ist. Also Spedituer, Taxifahrer, Busfahrer. Wenn der Mitarbeiter zum Erfüllungsort seiner Arbeit fährt, dann ist das keine Dienstleistung, dann geht es also nur den Chef was an (Fahrtenschreiber und so machts möglich).
> Gerade bei Taxis kenne ich das im Ausland schon, dass man Fahrer bewertet. Gibts das in Deutschland nicht?


Dienstgang=Dienstleistung, weshalb es auch zeitlich als solche erfasst wird. 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das wird irgendwann so enden wie in "Black Mirror" Staffel 3 Episode 1 "Abgestürzt"
> 
> Eigene Meinung ok. Aber muss man jeden scheiß dann auch gleich Weltweit öffentlich anprangern?
> Finde gut wenn dagegen vorgegangen wird. Kommt man sich vor wie bei der Stasi.


Da hast du grundsätzlich Recht. Man muss und kann halt unterscheiden in Dienstleistung und privat. Bei ersterer gibt es ein zumutbares öffentliches Interesse.

MfG


----------



## EmoJack (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dienstgang=Dienstleistung, weshalb es auch zeitlich als solche erfasst wird.
> MfG



Auch wenn wir uns hier langsam ganz schön weit vom Thema entfernen  Sehe ich anders. Ich zum Beispiel biete weder persönlich, noch bietet mein Arbeitgeber eine Autofahrt als Dienstleistung an. Es kann also niemand bei uns anrufen und bestellen, dass ich jetzt nach Buxdehude fahre.
Trotzdem mache ich viele Dienstreisen, da es zur Erfüllung meines Vertrags nötig ist, mal vor Ort zu sein. Wie ich das mit meinem Arbeitgeber regle ist eine andere Sache, aber der Kunde - oder ein potentieller Kunde - hat kein begründetes Interesse, Infos über meine Fahrweise zu bekommen. Mein Fahrstil beeinflusst nicht die Qualität der Arbeit. Sehr wohl aber, wenn ich als Taxifahrer meinen Fahrstil als Dienstleistung anbiete: da *ist* meine Fahrweise die angebotene Qualität. Hier kann jeder Kunde sinnvoll begründen, warum diese Information für ihn relevant ist.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es in DE auch. Zum Beispiel bei den Johannitern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, wusste ich gar nicht. Allerdings muss ich da meine Aussage zurück nehmen, das war potentiell Unsinn: Unter solchen Telefonnummern erreiche ich im Normalfall ja nur den Arbeitgeber. Und der macht die Daten ja nicht öffentlich sondern nutzt das zur internen Bewertung. Das ist mehr oder weniger das, was das Gericht auch hier gefordert hat: Nur der Halter des Fahrzeugs darf Einsicht in die Bewertungen bekommen.
Da ist mein Vergleich also eher ungeeignet gewesen.
Was ich aber definitiv kenne: Taxi-Apps, bei denen man nach der Fahrt den Fahrer bewertet und die Bewertungen der anderen Kunden einsehen kann (war nicht in DE).


----------



## Galatian (23. Oktober 2017)

*Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Ich meinte das auch ein bisschen rhetorisch. Ich verstehe die grundsätzliche Entscheidung, denke aber man kann auch eine andere Betrachtungsweise haben: genau wie der Autofahrer mit dem Führerschein auch, legt ein Arzt oder ein Lehrer eine Prüfung ab, welche staatlich kontrolliert ist. Ergo müssen sich alle an die festgelegten Regeln halten. Interessant ist ja, dass man auf der einen Seite bei Autofahrern befürchtet, dass sich ggf. eine Mob-Mentalität rausbildet und Negativ-Bewertungen ohne Anlass verfasst werden, dies aber bei Ärzten und Lehrern nicht kritisch sieht. Ich meine ich bin selber Mediziner und meine Schwester Lehrer. Heute wissen es alle durch Onkel Google besser und tun dies dann auch gerne Kund (sieht man ja hier schon bei NVIDIA/AMD Themen  ). Da wird  dann schonmal der Anwalt eingeschaltet weil die todkranke 98 jährige Omi, die schon seit 10 Jahren an ihrer Demenz im Heim dahinsiecht, dann oh Wunder nicht mehr lebend aus dem Krankenhaus rauskommt. Warum soll ich das dann ok finden, dass Leute aus ihrem Unwissen und Befindlichkeit heraus, mir dann schlechte Kritiken schreiben, die ggf. als Praxisinhaber auch durchaus geschäftsschädigend sind? Wo sind denn da meine Persönlichkeitsrechte? Und was ist denn eigentlich aus dem Credo geworden, dass man Probleme auch einfach mal offen miteinander kommunizieren kann? Muss heute alles ja anonym stattfinden, weil ich mich sonst nicht traue? Und warum wagt man sich denn dann im Anonymen teils doch so arg weit raus?

Naja war jetzt alles ziemlich weitreichend, aber ich finde manche Gerichtsurteile als Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft doch recht interessant. Ich meine ich als Fahrradfahrer kann mich ständig über Autofahrer aufregen, die es ALLE besser wissen müssten, weil sie eigentlich einen Führerschein haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Und wenn man Pech hat dann schreibt sich einer die ganzen Kennzeichen der Nachbarschaft auf und gibt eine schlechte Bewertung für alle ab, einfach mal so aus Spass.  Glaubt mir, solche Idioten gibt es wirklich, und der Entwickler dieser Webseite ist genau so einer! Der macht es einfach weil er es kann und nicht weil es Sinn ergibt, die Konsequenzen sind ihm wohl egal.


----------



## EmoJack (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Galatian schrieb:


> Ich meinte das auch ein bisschen rhetorisch. Ich verstehe die grundsätzliche Entscheidung, denke aber man kann auch eine andere Betrachtungsweise haben: genau wie der Autofahrer mit dem Führerschein auch, legt ein Arzt oder ein Lehrer eine Prüfung ab, welche staatlich kontrolliert ist. Ergo müssen sich alle an die festgelegten Regeln halten. Interessant ist ja, dass man auf der einen Seite bei Autofahrern befürchtet, dass sich ggf. eine Mob-Mentalität rausbildet und Negativ-Bewertungen ohne Anlass verfasst werden, dies aber bei Ärzten und Lehrern nicht kritisch sieht. Ich meine ich bin selber Mediziner und meine Schwester Lehrer. Heute wissen es alle durch Onkel Google besser und tun dies dann auch gerne Kund (sieht man ja hier schon bei NVIDIA/AMD Themen  ). Da wird  dann schonmal der Anwalt eingeschaltet weil die todkranke 98 jährige Omi, die schon seit 10 Jahren an ihrer Demenz im Heim dahinsiecht, dann oh Wunder nicht mehr lebend aus dem Krankenhaus rauskommt. Warum soll ich das dann ok finden, dass Leute aus ihrem Unwissen und Befindlichkeit heraus, mir dann schlechte Kritiken schreiben, die ggf. als Praxisinhaber auch durchaus geschäftsschädigend sind? Wo sind denn da meine Persönlichkeitsrechte? Und was ist denn eigentlich aus dem Credo geworden, dass man Probleme auch einfach mal offen miteinander kommunizieren kann? Muss heute alles ja anonym stattfinden, weil ich mich sonst nicht traue? Und warum wagt man sich denn dann im Anonymen teils doch so arg weit raus?
> 
> Naja war jetzt alles ziemlich weitreichend, aber ich finde manche Gerichtsurteile als Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft doch recht interessant. Ich meine ich als Fahrradfahrer kann mich ständig über Autofahrer aufregen, die es ALLE besser wissen müssten, weil sie eigentlich einen Führerschein haben.



Du hast natürlich recht mit deinen Argumenten. Und unsere Gesellschaft tickt nun mal so, dass wir uns mit schlechter Kritik mehr bemühen als mit Lob. Wie sagt der Schwabe: "Ned gschumpf'n is g'lobt genug!" Bin ich verärgert, dann mache ich meinem Ärger durch ein Kundenreview Luft. Bin ich glücklich, dann gibt es weit weniger Leute, die dieses gute Gefühl öffentlich machen.
Aber nach dieser Prämisse muss ich jede Bewertung von Nutzern verbieten: Amazon Reviews, Steam Bewertungen, Tripadvisor etc. 
Der Gesetzgeber zieht die Grenze eben bei der Bewertung professioneller Dienstleistung in Abgrenzung zu privatem Verhalten. Ist das immer fair? Sicher nicht! Aber ich halte es für einen gangbaren Kompromiss, bei dem Vor- und Nachteile für alle Beteiligten schon recht gut ausbalanciert sind. Wenn du anderer Meinung bst ist das aber dein gutes Recht, ein klares richtig und falsch wirds hier nicht geben (im gegensatz zu nvidia/amd - da weiß jeder, das er faktisch im Recht ist )


----------



## Quat (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie genau soll das gehen, wenn man als Privatperson eben nicht anhand von Kennzeichen die Halter/ Fahrerdaten ablesen kann?
> 
> MfG


Und hier liegt auch schon das zweite nicht mindergroße Problem. dieses Portals!
Es werden keine Fahrer bewertet, es werden Kennzeichen bewertet.

Kennzeichen haben aber kein eigenes Fahrverhalten und somit kann man sie auch nicht bewerten.
Diese Portal geht von einer völlig haltlosen Annahme aus, ein Kennzeichen, ein Mensch.
Das ist nicht nur dumm, das ist, wenn es schlecht läuft, schlicht grundlose Verleumdung.
Hier soll Denunziantentum kultiviert werden!
Schon das Ansinnen ist niederträchtig gerade weil es eben nicht darum geht, dass der Fahrer aus seinen Fehlern lernen kann und soll.
Ach, das Portal kann die Fahrzeughalter nicht benachrichtigen, weil es diese nicht kennt? Wird schon seinen Grund haben!
Denn, besser ist's dann wohl, sonnst gäb's gleich das nächste Portal  "wir-bestrafen-gemeinsam-wegen-dies-&-das.de".
Die modernen "Heugabel und Fackelumzüge" halt.


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Quat schrieb:


> Und hier liegt auch schon das zweite nicht mindergroße Problem. dieses Portals!
> Es werden keine Fahrer bewertet, es werden Kennzeichen bewertet.
> 
> Kennzeichen haben aber kein eigenes Fahrverhalten und somit kann man sie auch nicht bewerten.
> ...


Den Fehler sehe ich nicht, da das Kennzeichen ja auch einem Fahrer/Halter zugeordnet werden kann der aber annonym ist jedoch selber Einsicht haben kann, ist ja alles frei zugängig. Von daher bewertet man natürlich den Fahre. Davon unabhängig, wie bei allen Bewertungsportalen, sind die Bewertungen höchst subjektiv und damit nicht 100 % zuverlässig, da man, wie du schön schreibst, Bewertungen mit dem Ziel schlicht zu denunzieren, nicht ausschließen kann. Dennoch kann man im Schnitt ganz nette Auswertungen vornehmen, die durchaus interessant sind, siehe Autotyp, der Ort und die Automarke und bedient somit gleich ein paar Klischees. Ich sage nur Taxifahrer. 

Ich sehe es eher problematisch an, dass man die Wertenden nicht zuordnen kann, so dass man im Falle einer Falschwertung nicht gegen den Wertenden vorgehen kann. 

An und für sich würde es mich aber überhaupt nicht stören, wenn man solche Portale wieder dicht macht, der Nutzen für den Privatanwender ist fraglich und aus Datenschutzsicht bedenklich und auf Datenerhebungen die meine Versicherungsklassen teurer machen habe ich kein Bock.

MfG


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Den Fehler sehe ich nicht, da das Kennzeichen ja auch einem Fahrer/Halter zugeordnet werden kann der aber annonym ist jedoch selber Einsicht haben kann, ist ja alles frei zugängig. Von daher bewertet man natürlich den Fahre.


Ja, man bewertet den Fahrer, ordnet diese Wertung aber dem Kennzeichen zu.


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Streng genommen wertet man bei einem Kennzeichen den Halter und nicht den Fahrer. 

MfG


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Wann hört denn dieser S.........bewertungwahn mal auf?

Wahrscheinlich gar nicht, solange es anonym möglich ist,
und jeder Vollpfosten etwas bewertet.


----------



## EmoJack (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wann hört denn dieser S.........bewertungwahn mal auf?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gar nicht, solange es anonym möglich ist,
> und jeder Vollpfosten etwas bewertet.



*Gleich mal den Beitrag mit einem _Gefällt mir_ bewertet*
Aber hast natürlich recht: Es geht schon lange nicht mehr darum, andere Leute zu unterstützen bei einer Entscheidung (zum Beispiel zwischen zwei alternativen Produkten). Immer mehr Bewertungen zielen nur darauf ab, dass der Bewertende diffamieren, beleidigen oder Frust ablassen kann, um sich dann besser zu fühlen.


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wann hört denn dieser S.........bewertungwahn mal auf?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gar nicht, solange es anonym möglich ist,
> und jeder Vollpfosten etwas bewertet.


Welchen Wahn meinst du? Arztbewertungen, Produkt -und Händlerbewertungen, Spielebewertungen etc.. finde ich persönlich sehr hilfreich. Ich möchte nicht das diese Bewertungen aufhören. 

MfG


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Streng genommen wertet man bei einem Kennzeichen den Halter und nicht den Fahrer.
> 
> MfG


Nicht ganz richtig. Du kannst nur das Fahrverhalten, des Fahrers, den du grad auf der Straße gesehen hast, bewerten, kannst diese Wertung aber nur dem Kennzeichen/ Halter zuordnen. Die Zuordnung und die damit verbundene Darstellung ist also das Problem.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Welchen Wahn meinst du? Arztbewertungen, Produkt -und Händlerbewertungen, Spielebewertungen etc.. finde ich persönlich sehr hilfreich. Ich möchte nicht das diese Bewertungen aufhören.



Eigentlich alle, viele lassen doch nur anonym ihren Frust raus.
Bei den positiven Bewertungen dagegen, kommt mir es häufig so vor,
als wäre es gefakt.


----------



## Quat (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Du kannst nur das Fahrverhalten, des Fahrers, den du grad auf der Straße gesehen hast, bewerten, kannst diese Wertung aber nur dem Kennzeichen/ Halter zuordnen. Die Zuordnung und die damit verbundene Darstellung ist also das Problem.


Es geht ja im Endeffekt nicht darum was man tut, sondern was daraus wird.
Was die Katze in der Kiste treib, ist für ihre Umgebung außerhalb der Kiste, schlicht nicht existent. 
Und in diesm Fall wird daraus eine Bewertung des Halters, völlig egal was der Bewertende damit bezwecken mag.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Quat schrieb:


> Es geht ja im Endeffekt nicht darum was man tut, sondern was daraus wird.
> Was die Katze in der Kiste treib, ist für ihre Umgebung außerhalb der Kiste, schlicht nicht existent.
> Und in diesm Fall wird daraus eine Bewertung des Halters, völlig egal was der Bewertende damit bezwecken mag.


Vielleicht sollte man es den Mmorpgs gleich tun und bei KFZs eine öffentlich einsehbare Aggro-Anzeige einführen. So kann jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer gleich die Fahrweise der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer erkennen und entsprechend reagieren. Naja und wenn man im Rückspiegel sieht das da ein named angerollt kommt, sollte man lieber die Spur wechseln. 

MfG


----------



## Quat (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Wenn man Angst vor großen Hunden hat, jedesmal die Straßenseite wechseln.
Ja ok, das kann funktionieren, nicht die Ursache sondern das Symptom bekämpft.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



Quat schrieb:


> Wenn man Angst vor großen Hunden hat, jedesmal die Straßenseite wechseln.
> Ja ok, das kann funktionieren, nicht die Ursache sondern das Symptom bekämpft.


Ähm, smilie übersehen?! 

Ansonsten ist eine passive und deeskalierende Fahrweise zu bevorzugen. In dem Falle wäre der Spurwechsel also keine Symptombekämpfung sondern eine vorausschauende Präventivmaßnahme um Unfälle zu vermeiden. 

MfG


----------



## EmoJack (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man es den Mmorpgs gleich tun und bei KFZs eine öffentlich einsehbare Aggro-Anzeige einführen. So kann jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer gleich die Fahrweise der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer erkennen und entsprechend reagieren. Naja und wenn man im Rückspiegel sieht das da ein named angerollt kommt, sollte man lieber die Spur wechseln.
> 
> MfG



Voll gut! Eine LED Leiste auf jedes Auto und der Fahrer (nicht der halter!) muss sich bei jedem losfahren mit seinem Führerschein (NFC) erst im Auto registrieren. Abhängig von der Fahrweise wird dann das Aggrometer auf dem Dach gefüllt und jeder, der sein Auto liebt kann aus dem Weg fahren!


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Voll gut! Eine LED Leiste auf jedes Auto und der Fahrer (nicht der halter!) muss sich bei jedem losfahren mit seinem Führerschein (NFC) erst im Auto registrieren. Abhängig von der Fahrweise wird dann das Aggrometer auf dem Dach gefüllt und jeder, der sein Auto liebt kann aus dem Weg fahren!


Und wenn die Aggro-Anzeige voll ist, wird der Fahrername eingeblendet.   Bei nameds sollte man dann besonders vorsichtig sein. 

MfG


----------



## Quat (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Nein, nicht übersehen! Ich hab es ja auch nicht agressive oä. gemeint. Ich hoffe es kam nicht so rüber!
Und ja, die Agroanzeige wär nur eine Symptombekämpfung. Und wie beim Wechsel der Straßenseite, kann das eine Weile funktionieren. Von Krankheiten aber weiß man, das funktioniert nicht lange und sonderlich gut auch nicht.
Die Agroanzeige birgt aber eine weitere Gefahr, dass der nächste Möchtegern-Stoßstangenbulle, der nächste Blockward oder der nächste Hosentaschencowboy sich berufen fühlt, genau das zu ahnden, was die Anzeige "verspricht".
Oder etwa nicht!?
Genau wie die Webseite übrigens auch. Die Webseite hat halt nur weitere zusätzliche Fehler. Aber das hatten wir ja schon geklärt.
Und ja natürlich seh ich den Schmunzelfaktor in Agroanzeige.
Nur ist euch aufgefallen, dass hier alle nur um den heißen Brei reden?
Das eigentliche Problem, die Agression in uns allen, spricht kein einziger an! Oder ich hab's überlesen.
Erst wenn sich unsere Erziehung ändert, ändert sich auch unser Verhalten!
Also nicht so bald ... leider!
UNSERE Erziehung, die von allen, nicht nur die von bescheuerten Autofahrern oder bescheuerten Portalbetreibern.
Der Straßenverkehr spiegelt doch nur eins zu eins, wie wir leben!


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Also ich glaube Aggressionen sind ganz tief evolutionär vorhanden, die kann man nicht einfach durch bessere Erziehung wegpatchen. 
Was man halt machen kann ist die Hemmschwelle zum agressiven Verhalten höher zu legen. Bei Auto fahren, ist ja ein quasi geschützer Bereich, trotz der Fenster(siehe popeln!) , liegt diese Hemmschwelle perse viel tiefer. Es ist teilweise erschreckend wie selbst die seichtesten Gemüter sobald sie im Auto hinterm Lenkrad sitzen zu Cholerikern werden. 

MfG


----------



## EmoJack (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und wenn die Aggro-Anzeige voll ist, wird der Fahrername eingeblendet.   Bei nameds sollte man dann besonders vorsichtig sein.
> 
> MfG



Realnamenpflicht oder kann man sich einen Auto-Avatar namen erstellen beim Kraftfahrtbundesamt? Is wichtig! Raccerkingz1998 for the win!


----------



## Quat (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Und wenn sich "killall" häuft, gehen alle anderen nicht mehr auf die Straße.


----------



## Quat (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich glaube Aggressionen sind ganz tief evolutionär vorhanden, die kann man nicht einfach durch bessere Erziehung wegpatchen.
> Was man halt machen kann ist die Hemmschwelle zum agressiven Verhalten höher zu legen. Bei Auto fahren, ist ja ein quasi geschützer Bereich, trotz der Fenster(siehe popeln!) , liegt diese Hemmschwelle perse viel tiefer. Es ist teilweise erschreckend wie selbst die seichtesten Gemüter sobald sie im Auto hinterm Lenkrad sitzen zu Cholerikern werden.


Genau das will man uns weiß machen, nur stimmt es nicht wirklich! Stichwort; Bösengen
Ich hatte das Glück, neben meinen ständigen Zweifeln, die Entwicklung kleiner Kinder von Außen erleben zu können. Ihre und die ihrer Umgebung und somit auch meine.
Wenn ich vergleiche, was mir erzählt wurde und was ich erlebt habe, steht auf einmal alles infrage!
In den ersten Lebensjahren erkenne ich einen gewissen Egoismus, nur ist es kein gesteuerter, gewollter Egoismus, so wie wir ihn als Erwachsene nutzen. Erst UNSERE Interpretation des Verhaltens der Kinder macht es dann zu UNSEREM Egoismus, zu UNSEREM "bösen" Kind. Erst wir legen für uns, diesen Sinn in ihr Handeln!
Das mag jetzt fernab dieses Themas klingen, aber das ist einer der ersten Schritte genau zu diesem Punkt!
Und es ist so wichtig um begreifen zu können, wo der Fehler liegt!

Nur ein Beispiel und viele kennn es!:

Kinder, wenn sie nicht einschlafen "wollen", ruhig mal schreien lassen! Tür zu, sie werden sich schon beruhigen!
Wir und wirklich nicht zuletzt ich selbst, kennen diesen Spruch!

In dieser Zeit; Kind im Bett und kann nicht einschlafen, kann man nicht grausamer sein und es schreien lassen!
Das ist Erziehung zur Aggression in Reinkultur!
Das kann man mit lebendig Begraben vergleichen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!
Das Kind weiß zu dieser Zeit nicht, dass wieder jemand kommt!
Lieg ich im Bett und denk daran, kann ich nicht mehr einschlafen, so grausam empfinde ich das!
Die Aggression, die nur wir als Erwachsene hier interpretieren, ist tatsächlich die TODESANGST allein gelassen zu werden.
Mit jedem mal schreien lassen, stirbt ein klein wenig Bindung, ein klein wenig Vertrauen, es bleibt Resignation und Erschöpfung.
Bis das Kind irgendwann begreift, da kommt ja doch wer, braucht es eine recht lange Zeit, das passiert nicht mit 3,4, 10 oder 20 mal. 20 mal Todesangst! Erzogene Todesangst!
Und das ist nur eines von ganz vielen Beispielen!

Also, entschieden NEIN! Was uns per Geburt mitgegeben wird, ist der Egoismus Selbstschutz! Ach, nicht zu vergessen, unsere sexuelle Ausrichtung, gehört ebenfalls dazu, nur ist es kein Charakterzug.
Alles andere ist Erziehung!
Unser individueller Stoffwechsel ist dann nochmal für einige Eigenheiten verantwortlich, aber das sprengt hier nun wirklich den Rahmen.

Niemand muß das hier verstehen oder es glaube!

Aber wenistens, wenn ihr eure kleinen Kinder in's Bett bringt, bitte bitte bitte denkt daran!!!
Kinder sind nicht böse, Kinder sind nie böse! Was ihr in einem "bösen" Kind seht ist nur eure Interpretation und eure Interpretation basiert auf eurer Erziehung!
Erst ab ca. vier Lebensjahren, kommt die soziale Prägung unseres Charakters dazu.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Oberverwaltungsgericht: Datenschutz steht über freier Meinungsäußerung*

Es ist eben wichtig, dass die Datensammlung deutlich eingeschränkt wird.
Datenschutz geht vor. 

36C3: "Nicht Daten sind der Rohstoff des 21. Jahrhunderts, sondern Vertrauen." | heise online


----------

